# New 15g Vivarium



## Meehan6587 (May 20, 2007)

Here is my first Vivarium. Everything was constructed from scratch besides the actual tank itself. The backround is siliconed wood with great stuff and coco fiber, lighting is 2x24w T5, substrate is tropical mix ( decayed leaves, coco husks, coco fiber, fir bark) The waterfall was constructed using slate that I had siliconed together so its very easy to access the water pump. I have just added some spaghnum moss and my plants are schedueled to arrive tomorrow so hopefully I'll have some planted pics up for tomorrow. I hope to start culturing fruit flies in the near future, and purchasing a pair of tinctorius. Enjoy!









Full Vivarium Shot.









Left Vivarium Shot.









Right Vivarium Shot.

P.S. I apologize for the pics, I'm no camera expert and the camera I am using is horrible. This is just the beginning of this viv so suggestions and comments are welcomed.


----------



## spydrmn12285 (Oct 24, 2006)

Great first viv, it should look even better once the plants come in.


----------



## Meehan6587 (May 20, 2007)

Well, My plants finally arrived here this morning. They looked to be in good condition so I planted the whole tank. The plants are: Creeping Fig, Bromelaid pup, Aluminum Plant, Oxalis Silver and Gold, Peperomia Angulata, Assorted Generiad, and some fern. All came from Black Jungle and look great. I also picked up a really nice digital camera and am still getting used to it. It's a sony 8MP (don't know the exact name). Here are some shots I took from today after the viv was newly planted and misted with the new camera (still not too handy with it)...









Full Tank Shot









Right Side









Left Side









Oxalis Silver and Gold









Creeping Fig









Random Shot

I've ordered my flies and culture kits as well as my supplements, so I should have some frogs relatively soon. Not too sure if I need more plants? Also going to purchase 1 or 2 more bromelaids. Comments and tips are suggested.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, great job on your first viv. I would get 2 or 3 more broms for your background, and get a medium to large plant for the bottom of your tank, and put some of your creeping fig above or next to your waterfall to give it some color.
That is just how I would do it, feel free to do it how you think it would look good.

Good luck, Curt.


----------



## Meehan6587 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input curt, I'm definitely ordering another batch of some plants to add some more color to the tank before I add any frogs. I am probably going to purchase two more bromelaid and see how everything grows. I am wondering what I should do about plant ventilation. I have an AGA glass top with the plastic bar in the back and it seems fully sealed from any air movement. Will this hurt my plants? If so, what should I do? Also, is 2x24w T5's enough lighting for this viv? Thanks.


----------



## Meehan6587 (May 20, 2007)

*Update*

Just a little update on the 15g viv. Got my second order order of plants which are all from Black Jungle, they seem to all look in great condition. I've replanted all the original plants to make it more eyepleasing and left an open area in front so that the frogs have room to roam. I am currently in the process of shopping around for a pair or trio of tincs, just haven't been able to find some quite yet. So, here's a little update with some more plants, including airplants (took advice on getting more greenery to the waterfall). Comments and advice would be nice.









Full Tank Shot









Right Side









Left Side









Random Shot









..Yet Another

Comments are welcomed.


----------



## Meehan6587 (May 20, 2007)

My Brazilian Cobalts arrived today, Took the time to snap some pictures let me know what you think...














































All seem to be doing pretty well in the vivarium and are bold as can be.


----------



## Smogre (Aug 11, 2006)

I think this is a really nice looking tank. Good work!


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

just a quick tip: try ditching the actinic or 50/50s. if it's a current fixture, try their dual daylight bulbs. it'll change the whole way your viv looks.


----------

